# Kutas Slim Jim Recipe



## newbking (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just picked up a copy of Rytek Kutas' book and loving it, I've heard he's got a great Slim Jim recipe but I can't seem to find it in the book (4th Edition).  I"m probably just dumb, but if you guys could point me towards it would be much appreciated!  I know the recipe is posted online but I was hoping to find it in the book!!

Thanks,


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 16, 2017)

Try page 365 .


----------



## newbking (Sep 16, 2017)

AHA!!!  You're the man Chopsaw...thanks!!


----------



## newbking (Sep 16, 2017)

thx man!


----------



## dward51 (Sep 16, 2017)

I had saved these a while back. They are from another forum and I have not tried these personally. And no, I have not pulled my Kutas book off the shelf to compare to the book version (but the original post said it was the recipe).  I generally go with ECA for the "twang" but you could substitute dried buttermilk powder instead of the Fermento and dextrose.  Look for Saco Buttermilk Powder in your local grocery store baking isle.

Slim Jims (10 pound recipe)

2 level tsp. Prague Powder #1
4 tbsp. paprika
6 tbsp. ground mustard
1 tsp. ground black pepper
1 tsp. ground white pepper
1 tsp. ground celery
1 tbsp. mace
1 tsp. granulated garlic
3 1/2 ozs. kosher salt
1 1/2 ozs. powdered dextrose
6 ozs. Fermento
10 pounds lean ground beef

This is the Kutas recipe. The last two ingredients are for fermentation and
may be omitted if you don't want the tang. After you stuff the beef sticks,
he recommends smoking at 90-110 F for 8 hours and letting it go at this
temperature for another 12 if you want the tang to fully develop. Then you
raise the smokehouse temperature until the meat reaches 145º internally.

If you wish to modify your current recipe for the dehydrator, or use this
one in it (I highly recommend it, I've made it several times), just follow
the temperature guidelines - IOW, keep the temperature under 110 for 8 to
20 hours, then crank it up to cook the sausage at the very end. What you've
probably been doing is following the same procedure as for jerky, at 145
until dry, and have been ending up with jerky in a casing. Beef sticks will
not be as dry as jerky, hence the lower temperature. FWIW, I use the Prague
Powder #1 and make jerky at 120 and it is much more flavorful than the stuff
dried at 145 like most recipes call for. Under 140, the curing powder is
absolutely necessary to prevent the growth of botulism.

or this one-

Pepperoni Snack sticks

This Pepperoni recipe can be made from beef or pork or a combination of any meat such as venison, Bear, Elk, Moose or other sources. You'll want about a 15%-20% total fat content
Per each 1 pound of ground meat add; (coarse grind , or fine grind according to your preferences. keep your meat as cold as possible to avoid smearing the fat. White specks of fat are preferable in the finished product.

per each pound of ground meat, add;

1 level Tablespoon Mortons Tender Quick
3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground or whole mustard seed
1/2 teaspoon fennel seed, slightly crushed or ground
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper (double amount for spicier product)
1/4 teaspoon crushed or ground anise seed
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder or granulated garlic
1 TBS Smoked paprika for color, or a mild Hungarian would also work but avoid the dark bitter Spanish paprika

You may also add encapsulated citric acid for tanginess

Mix well, let cure overnight after stuffing casing then smoke to an internal of 150-155.

stuff into hog casing, and link into equal length pairs for hanging in the smoker. I have also made snack sticks using edible collagen snack-stick casings with great success.

place in smoker, for 2 hours at 120F vents open 100%, with no smoke
Then increase the temperature to 140F, set vents at 75% open with smoke for another 2 hours. finally close vents to 25% with smoker temperature at 180F with smoke until internal temperature of 150-155F is reached. You can spray with cold water for a more plump appearance, or let them cool naturally for a denser texture with wrinkled casings.


----------

